# In urgent need of help with regards to Lasik



## Amazon (18 Jun 2014)

Hello all and thank you for any insight you are able to provide.

I understand that this is a question for the medical section at my CFRC but for the past week and a half I've done nothing but call and leave messages and have heard nothing back. Which is odd for Hamilton in my experience at least. Anyone else having this issue?

My question is with regards to Lasik, and in my research I've found nothing answering it. I was deemed V5 and decided to get it, I was able to be moved up to this Friday so I took the appointment. They gave me three options:

1.) Advanced custom wavefront all-laser lasik.
2.) Advanced custom wavefront lasik with keratome.
3.) Advanced custom wavefront PRK.

In my research I've found that wavefront lasik is allowed, yet it doesn't specify the way in which they create the flap (all-laser vs. keratome). I'm desperate here,  I don't know who I can contact or why I can't get through to anyone. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## PuckChaser (18 Jun 2014)

Unless you're aircrew, it doesn't matter. If you're applying for aircrew, 15 seconds using the search feature got me this:

http://army.ca/forums/threads/103289/post-1235922#msg1235922

AKA: It doesn't matter what kind you get as long as you don't want to be a pilot. I'd also seriously reconsider what place you're getting it done at, if they gave you 3 options and didn't explain the pros and cons of each. AFAIK PRK is no flap, lasik regardless creates a flap. I was also able to Google what each procedure is, but I'm sure you'd be able to figure that out as well?


----------



## Amazon (18 Jun 2014)

I am applying for Pilot, ACSO and MARS, I know the differences to each procedure and the pros and cons to each. I was looking for anyone who had directly been told whether all-laser lasik or keratome lasik made a difference in terms of their application. I'm hesitant to commit to spending my savings only to show up and be told 'oh you did it with keratome? should've done it with all-laser, sorry'.


----------



## PuckChaser (18 Jun 2014)

Amazon said:
			
		

> I am applying for Pilot, ACSO and MARS, I know the differences to each procedure and the pros and cons to each. I was looking for anyone who had directly been told whether all-laser lasik or keratome lasik made a difference in terms of their application. I'm hesitant to commit to spending my savings only to show up and be told 'oh you did it with keratome? should've done it with all-laser, sorry'.



Read the link: 



> Wavefront Guided LASIK (femtosecond laser and current gen mech keratomes)



Femtosecond laser = All-laser, Keratome = Keratome.


----------



## Amazon (18 Jun 2014)

Thanks, I did read it and I've read the document he was posting from. I would rather err on the side of caution, take a chance and see if anyone has heard otherwise, than invest money into the wrong thing, hence my post. Seeing as I was unable to make contact, I would rather self-advocate and attempt to hear something here than just go on what I've read alone. Someone could've posted 'Don't do all laser, CFRC wherever told me not to for x reason.' I would rather take the chance. Thank you for replying to my post.


----------



## Nudibranch (9 Jul 2014)

Wavefront guided is preferred because if gives good results, but all LASIK is fine. The only one not fine is radial keratectomy, which isn't even done any more.
Femtosecond is fine, LASIL PRK is fine, keratome is just another way to make the flap.

The most important thing is not to go cheap, since it's the result that matters.

(Pilot vision standards and what is and isn't accepted live at CFEME, so recruiting centers might not know the particulars).


----------

